
Show HN: Building a tea discovery and coupons site, would like to hear opinions - teainthedark
http://puretea.co
======
teainthedark
The goal of the site is to let people play a questions game and recommend teas
based on the choices, and in the future provide better ranking for tea on the
web. There is also a Deals & Coupons section where discounts are featured
(only a few online coupon codes for now), and a Tea Of The Day section
(largely a work in progress) which suggests a tea and rates its existing
online reviews.

